# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Σάμαινα [Samaina, Mary Poppins, Gosta Berling, Nils Holgersson]

## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Περιμενω φωτογραφιες απο ενα ακομα αγαπημενο βαπορι που δεν βλεπω να εχετε αναφερθει ακομα ......
Το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ βεβαια ....

Εδω ενα εισητιριο του απο την τελευταια του εταιρεια την Αρκαδια ...
Δεν γραφει χρονολογια αλλα ειναι το 1996 σιγουρα ....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα από τα πλοία που για μένα προσωπικά ανήκουν σε αυτό που ο Απόστολος ονομάζει "Top 10" των πλοίων της ακτοπλοΐας μας.
Ένα από τα ωραιότερα, αναμφίβολα, πλοία που πέρασαν ποτέ και που αν δεν είχε την τραγική συνάντση με το "Κωστάκος" στη Σάμο, μπορεί και να επιζούσε σε κάποια γραμμή Ιταλίας-Αλβανίας ή κάπου αλλού.
Εδώ βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι τους Πειραιά με τα σινιάλα της "ARCADIA LINES" κάπου στα 1995.
Απλά από τη φωτογραφία λείπει ένα μικρό κομμάτι από την πρύμνη. 

Το Σάμαινα βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με το φιλο Αντωνη.Βλεποντας φωτογραφιες του βαποριου θεωρω πως μπαινει ανετα στο top 10 των ομορφοτερων ακτοπλοικων...Ενα βαπορι με γνησιες γραμμες και αυτο που μου αρεσει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι στο πισω μερος δεν ειχε την κλασικη μετασκευη...Απλα ηθελα να μας πει καποιος τι δρομολογια εκανε προς Ικαροσαμια με ποσο περιπου ταξιδευε και γενικα εντυπωσεις απο αυτο.

----------


## Νaval22

Για άλλη μια φορά μας εντυπωσιάζεις φίλε Roi με το φοβερό αρχείο σου πολύ καλή φώτο,αν και το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ δεν το θυμάμαι πότέ,συμφωνώ πως ήταν απο τα ομορφότερα,αλλά μάλλον το όνομα δεν ήταν και τόσο τυχερό όπως πολύ τυχερά δεν ήταν και τα πιο πολλά πλοία της εταιρείας του
Να πούμε ότι πρίν έρθει στην Ελλάδα ήταν ο προκάτοχος των PETER PAN και NILS HOLGERSON

----------


## xiwtis81

Ενα ταξίδι έκανα μαζί του,το 1987,απο Χίο για Ρόδο.Απ οτι θυμάμαι πρέπει να έκανε κάποια εκδρομή αφού δεν πρέπει να ήταν αυτό το δρομολόγιο του.Εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει η πρόσβαση των επιβατών,που στην ουσία ήταν 2 τάβλες ξύλινες απ τις 2 πλευρές του καταπέλτη!Αντί γκάγκελα είχαν αλυσίδες(για να κρατιέσαι)ενώ η κλίση τους ήταν αρκετά απότομη αφού οδηγούσαν στο deck πάνω απ το γκαράζ.Επίσης κάτι άλλο που μου έμεινε ήταν οι μεσοτοιχίες στις καμπίνες,που εκτός απο οτι είχαν μια ιδιαίτερη διακόσμιση,ηταν πραγματικά τσιγαρόχαρτα,αφού άκουγες κανονικά τι έλεγαν οι διπλανοί σου :Surprised:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι γραμμές του πλοίου αυτού ήταν πραγματικά καραβίσιες.
Ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στην Ελλάδα για την Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Σάμου-Ικαρίας (της περίφημης ΑΝΤΕΣΙ), παρέα με τον "Ίκαρο"
Μετά την οικονομική αποτυχία της ΑΝΤΕΣΙ περιήλθε και αυτό στην "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα" και μετά τη διάλυσή της κατέληξε στην "Arcadia Lines". Στην εταιρεία του Μουλόπουλου τα πήγε πολύ καλά (πλήν του περιστατικού με το "Κωστάκος", στο οποίο άλλωστε δεν έφταιγε το ίδιο).  
Το δρομολόγιό του ήταν για Σύρο-Μύκονο-¶γιο Κύρηκο-Καρλόβασι-Βαθύ και μια φορά την εβδομάδα έπιανε για κάποια χρόνια και στο Καρκινάγρι της Ικαρίας. Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν πώς ήταν οι λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις στο Καρκινάγρι, θα ήταν καλό να μας μιλήσουν οι Ικαριώτες φίλοι μας. 
Εδώ το εξώφυλλο από ένα φυλλάδιο της "Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας".

Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> μια φορά την εβδομάδα έπιανε για κάποια χρόνια και στο Καρκινάγρι της Ικαρίας. Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν πώς ήταν οι λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις στο Καρκινάγρι, θα ήταν καλό να μας μιλήσουν οι Ικαριώτες φίλοι μας. 
> 
> Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα.jpg


 
Μπορει να μην ειμαι Ικαριωτης αλλα θα συμφωνησω με το φιλο Αντωνη.Το καλοκαιρι του 2006 επισκευτηκα το νησι του Ικαρου και πηγα ως το ιδιαιτερα ξεχωριστο,ομορφο και αγριο Καρκιναγρι.Μπορω να πω ομως με βεβαιοτητα οτι δεν ειναι λιμανι για τετοιο βαπορι και μου κανει τερστια εντυπωση οτι μπορουσε να προσεγγισει εκει...

----------


## captain 83

Καμμιά φωτο από την σύκγρουση με το Κωστάκος υπάρχει;

----------


## Apostolos

Επίσεις αυτές οι σκάλες αποεπιβήβασης ανέβαιναν και κατέβεναν με τα χέρια!!! Ένας γεροδεμένος ναύτης αναλάμβανε τον ρόλο του Βιντζιού!!! Πολλές φορές για να αποφύγουν το χαμαλίκι τις αφήνανε κάτω εν πλώ!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία ενός πολύ ωραίου πλοίου!!!

----------


## noulos

Πραγματικός ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ!!!

----------


## a.molos

Για μεγαλύτερη ευχαρίστηση, μία ακόμη απο τα χρόνια της ΑRKADIA.

SAMAINA.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και εδώ η πρώτη του επαφή με τα νερά της Μεσογείου όταν βρέθηκε υπό ναύλωση, πριν έρθει προς την μεριά του Αιγαίου.

GOSTA BERLING.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά.
Υπέροχη.

----------


## Νάξος

Νά κι ένα βαπόρι που θα 'πρεπε να στηρίξουμε με περισσότερο φωτογραφικό υλικό. Ήταν ένα από τα πολλά θρυλικά βαπόρια που έκαναν &#171;ντου&#187; για τα νησιά μας από τον Περαία στην καυτή ζώνη των 7:30-8:30 π.μ. τα καλοκαίρια (και όχι μόνο) της δεκαετίας του '80... Συνήθως  ξεκινούσε η μέρα με το Ελλάς Εξπρές (το πρώην Θήρα ΙΙ...) στις 7:30, ακολουθούσε το Νάξος από τα Λεμονάδικα (και σπανίως από Τζελέπη κεφάλι) πάντα στις 8 και παράλληλα εφορμούσαν το Ναϊάς ΙΙ και η Παναγία Τήνου από Τζελέπη δίπλα στα Αιγινήτικα ακριβώς την ίδια ώρα. Καμιά φορά έπαιζε Κνωσσός ή Φαιστός επίσης στίς 8 από Άγιο Διονύση, μετά πλακώνανε ο Γεώργιος Εξπρές με τόν Απόλλωνα εναλλάξ από Λεμονάδικα ή Τζελέπη στις 8:15 (όταν έφευγε πρωΐ ο ένας, ο άλλος έφευγε το απόγευμα) και πιο μετά είχαμε τον Ποσειδώνα, συνήθως στις 9. Πιο πριν, αρχές δεκαετίας δηλαδή, έπαιζε το Λημνάκι, το Σαντορίνη (και μετά το άλλο, το &#171;Εξπρές Σαντορίνη&#187 :Wink:  ενώ δεν ξεχνάμε τον μικρούλη παρτενέρ Ικαρο της Σάμαινας σε καθημερινές εναλλαγές με αυτήν. Ε, ρε εποχές... Ξέχασα να αναφέρω γερούς παίχτες όπως το Ιόνιο και το Μήλος Εξπρές και φυσικά το Κίμωλος και τό Αιγαίον. Συροτηνομυκονία, Παροναξία, Δυτικές Κυκλάδες και Σαμοϊκαρία στήν πρωϊνή ζώνη είχαν την τιμητική τους! 

Μιλάμε για εποχές που η μπούκα του λιμανιού θύμιζε εθνική οδό. Δεν θα ξεχάσω τα πρωϊνά εκείνα που είτε ταξίδευα για Νάξο, είτε έπαιρνα το τηλεσκόπιο για να πάω στην ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας μου και να κόψω κίνηση από τον Φαληρικό όρμο ίσαμε την Γλυφάδα. Αργότερα, πλήθυναν οι πολυκατοικίες και γίνανε πιο ψηλές με αποτέλεσμα αντί για θάλασσα να βλέπω τοίχους...

Πρώτη φωτογραφία από το φινιστρίνι του Νάξος, ενώ έχουμε μόλις προσπεράσει τη Σάμαινα, καλοκαίρι του 1990. Δεύτερη, από φυλλάδιο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας του 1988.

----------


## karystos

Τρεις φωτογραφίες την μεθεπομένη της σύγκρουσης με το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ, 6.11.1996. Στον χάρτη, στο charter desk, φαίνεται σημειωμένο πάνω αριστερά το στίγμα της σύγκρουσης. Η πλώρη πέρα από τα γδαρσίματα δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα κι αυτό δείχνει την κατασκευή της. Ήταν βαπόρι εξαιρετικά "λιτό" (ταίριαζε γάντι με τον καπετάνιο του) και εξαιρετικά αργό. Πρέπει να ήταν καλοτάξιδο ως βαρύ και αμπάσο. Δεν το πέτυχα ποτέ με φουρτούνα, παρά μία φορά όταν συμπλέαμε εκ παραλλήλου με εννιάρι προς δεκάρι βοριά στον Κάβο Ντόρο. Δυστυχώς δεν ήμουνα σε κατάσταση για να τραβάω φωτογραφίες, θυμάμαι όμως ότι το βλέπαμε να κουτρουβαλάει κανονικά και το κοροιδεύαμε, προφανώς για να παρηγορηθούμε. Φαντάζομαι ότι τα ίδια έβλεπαν κι έκαναν κι εκείνοι, επειδή κι εμείς με το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ δεν πηγαίναμε πίσω.

----------


## sylver23

το σαμαινα ηρθε καποια περιοδο μαζι με τον ικαρο στο δρομολογιο για ικαρια.μετα συνεπεσε με το βεργινα για λιγο αν θυμαμαι καλα.μικρος τοτε το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι να κανω εμετο συνεχεια στο ικαριο χαχα

----------


## zamas

Πω Πω τι μου θυμήσατε τώρα.
Σάμαινα και Ικαρος.
Τότες πρέπει να ήταν και στην γραμμή το Αιγαίο.

ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΣ εποχές.
ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ.

----------


## sylver23

oso ηταν το ικαρος μπορει.μετα που ρθε και το σαμαινα δεν νομιζω

----------


## karystos

Ήταν και τα τρία βαπόρια μαζί. Το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ έφευγαν τις "μονές"  μέρες (ΤΡ-ΠΕ-ΣΑ) και το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ στις ζυγές (ΔΕ-ΤΕ-ΠΑ). Το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ πήγαινε όμως και Πάρο. Στις πρωινές αναχωρήσεις μάλιστα από Σάμο το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ έπεφταν μαζί στον ¶γιο Κήρυκο.

----------


## zamas

*Bρε παιδιά δεν έχετε καμιά φωτογραφία* με τα αρχικά χρώματα *ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ* με τα χρώματα όταν το αγόρασε η *ARKADIA LINES.*


*Βρήκα μια φωτογραφία απο το ιντερνετ*

----------


## Leo

Φίλε zamas, καλά έκανες και δημοσίευσες μια όμορφη φωτογραφιά του πλοίου. Όταν όμως λέμε την βρήκα στο ίντερνετ (μιλαμε για ενα χάος πληροφορίων) άρα πρέπει να αναφέρεται απαραίτητα και η πηγή της φωτογραφίας επ ακριβώς προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων. Παρακλώ με edit πρόσθεσέ την.

----------


## Haddock

Καλώς ήλθες zamas! Εκτός της επισήμανσης του Leo, ο φίλος Νάξος, σε *αυτό το μήνυμα*, έχει δημοσιεύσει ήδη την παραπάνω αεροφωτογραφία από το φυλλάδιο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας.

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα ἡ φωτογραφία ποὺ ἀνέβασε ὁ φίλος zamas μοιάζει μὲ αὐτὴν ποὺ σάρωσα ἀπὸ τὸ φυλλάδιο τῆς τότε Ἑλληνικῆς Ἀκτοπλοΐας, ἀλλὰ εἶναι λίγο διαφορετικὴ ἀπὸ αὐτήν. Προφανῶς, τραβήχτηκε τὴν ἴδια μέρα γιὰ τὸν ἴδιο σκοπό (οἱ ἀεροφωτογραφήσεις κοστίζουν!), ἀλλὰ ἀπὸ διαφορετικὴ ὀπτικὴ γωνία. Πιθανότατα νὰ μπῆκε σὲ ἄλλο φυλλάδιο τῆς Ἑλληνικῆς Ἀκτοπλοΐας (ἴσως σ' αὐτὸ ποὺ κυκλοφόρησε πρῶτο τὸ '86) ἢ σὲ κάποιο ἄλλο ὅταν τὸ βαπόρι ἀνῆκε στὴν ΑΝ.ΤΕ.ΣΙ. 

Σὲ αὐτὸ φίλε zamas μπορεῖς νὰ μᾶς διαφωτίσῃς μόνο ἐσύ. Ἡ φωτογραφία πάντως εἶναι ἐκπληκτικὴ καὶ τὸ γεγονὸς ὅτι τὸ πλοῖο δὲν ἔχει τὰ σινιάλα τοῦ κατοπινοῦ ἰδιοκτήτη τὴν κάνει ἀκόμα πιὸ ὅμορφη καὶ σημαντική.

----------


## Νάξος

Βλέποντας λίγο προσεκτικότερα τὴν φωτογραφία τοῦ φίλου zamas διαπιστώνω ὅτι εἶναι ἀεροφωτογραφία ἀπὸ διαφορετικὴ φωτογράφιση σὲ σχέση μὲ αὐτὴν ποὺ ἐπεσήμανε ὁ φίλος paroskayak (αὐτήν του φυλλαδίου τῆς ΕΑ). Ἡ σκουριὰ δίπλα στὶς ἄγκυρες καὶ κοντὰ στὸ κοράκι εἶναι χαρακτηριστικὴ στὴν μία ἀπὸ τὶς δύο.

----------


## vinman

Ας ξαναθυμηθούμε αυτό το πανέμορφο βαπόρι μέσα απο ένα κολάζ που έφτιαξα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90....
(Φωτογραφίες κομμένες απο το φυλλάδιο της Ε.Α.,απο φυλλάδιο της Arkadia lines και απο τον Εφοπλιστή)
Όσοι απο εσας το κατατάσετε μέσα στο τοπ10 των πιο όμορφων πλοίων που πέρασαν απο τα ελληνικά νερά δεν έχετε άδικο...!!!
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους εσάς!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14717

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικές παλαιότερες φωτό απο τα νιάτα του.
gosta_berling_1962_01.jpg

nils_holgersson_1962_01.jpg

nils_holgersson_1962_02.jpg

πηγή. simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## icaros

Ας προσθέσω κι εγώ κάτι από το αρχείο μου:



Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί κάπου στο δεύτερο μισό της δεκαετίας του '80, από το κατάστρωμα του Golden Vergina. Εποχές που ΑΝΤΕΣΙ και Αγαπητός είχαν καθημερινές κόντρες στο Αιγαίο  :Very Happy: 

samaina-img1173.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Καλῶς ἦρθες στὴν παρέα μας φίλε Ἴκαρε. Φοβερὴ ἡ φωτογραφία ποὺ μᾶς χάρισες! Σ' εὐχαριστοῦμε. Νὰ ὑποθέσω ὅτι ἡ Σαμαινάρα μόλις ἀναχώρησε στὶς 8 π.μ. ἀπὸ Τζελέπη κόντρα-κεφάλι γιὰ τὸ κλασικὸ της δρομολόγιο πρὸς Ἅγιο Κήρυκο, Εὔδηλο, Καρλόβασι και Βαθύ; Σπάω τὸ κεφάλι μου νὰ θυμηθῶ ποιὸ βαπόρι εἶναι στὰ ἀριστερὰ τῆς Σάμαινας. Μήπως θυμᾶσαι χρονολογία; Ἔχω τὴν διαίσθηση ὅτι εἶναι τὸ 1988.

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανη φωτογραφία φίλε Ίκαρος. Σου εύχομαι και εγώ καλά ταξίδια στο φόρουμ τους ναυτιλία.

Όσο για την πρύμνη που διακρίνεται, νομίζω πως ανήκει στο ΑΠΤΕΡΑ. Τουλάχιστον εκεί με παραπέμπει το "σπάσιμο" κάτω από το ζωνάρι.

Στο βάθος διακρίνονται τα ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ΟΜΗΡΟΣ και λίγο από ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ και ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

----------


## sea_serenade

Icaros καλώς μας ήρθες. ¶παιχτη η φωτό της Σαμαινάρας όπως ειπώθηκε και πιο πάνω.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Ἑλληνίς, ἐκείνη τὴν ἐποχή τὸ Ἄπτερα εἶχε ὑποστεῖ τὸ ξήλωμα τοῦ λοξοῦ καταπέλτη; Κι ἐγὼ γιὰ Ἄπτερα τὸ κόβω, ἀλλά δὲν θυμᾶμαι πότε ἔγινε ἐκείνη ἡ μετασκευή. Πάντως ἡ Σαμαινάρα σκίζει. Σὲ αὐτὴν τὴν φωτογραφία φαίνεται σὲ πολὺ καλὴ κατάσταση.

----------


## vinman

Μία ακόμα όμορφη φωτογραφία του Σάμαινα με τα σινιάλα της Arkadia Lines
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)
Με πάρα πολύ κόσμο καταπλεέι στον Πειραιά...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16438

----------


## sea_serenade

Πλάκα έχουν οι καταπέλτες των επιβατών που σε παραπέμπουν σε άλλες εποχές.

----------


## esperos

Ήταν  ένα  καράβι  που  σε  αντίθεση  με  άλλα,  όταν  ήλθε  στην  Ελλάδα  δεν  το  σκέπασαν  πρύμα  με  πρόσθετα  καταστρώματα  και  το  άφησαν  όπως  ήταν  στην  Γερμανία  κατά  την  γνώμη  μου  σωστό,  δεν  το  παραφόρτωσαν  στην  πρύμνη  και  διατήρησε  τις  γραμμές  του.

SAMAINA.jpg

----------


## noulos

> Πλάκα έχουν οι καταπέλτες των επιβατών που σε παραπέμπουν σε άλλες εποχές.


Νομίζω ότι ολόκληρο το πλοίο σε παραπέμπει σε άλλες εποχές, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Θα συμφωνησω με το φιλο Εσπερο για το οτι ειναι καλο που δε φορτωσαν το βαπορι με  επιμηκυνσης των πρυμιων ντεκ.Βεβαια ισως αν επιμηκυναν μονο αυτο πανω απο το ρεμετζο να του πηγαινε πολυ,οπως πηγαινε στο Επτανησος που στην Ελλαδα του εκαναν μονο αυτη την αλλαγη...Μια μονο λαμαρινα ισως να το εκλεινε ακομα πιο ομορφα.

----------


## vinman

Kαρτ-ποστάλ αρχές δεκαετίας του '60 της τότε ΤΤ-LINNIE (αργότερα μετονομάστηκε σε TT-LINE),με το Σάμαινα ως Nils Holgersson..
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Ellinis,Esperos,Leo,Roi Baudoin,
Trakman,captain nionios,scoufgian,paroskayak,Νάξος,Αρης,
dimitris,mastrovasilis,tsentzos,sea serenade,apppia 1978,
και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους φίλους!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18060

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία! 
Πρόκειται για την είσοδο του καναλιού, που οδηγεί στο λιμάνι του Travemuende. Και τη σήμερον ημέρα, από εκεί περνάνε τα πλοία. Δεν έχει αλλάξει και πολύ.

----------


## Haddock

Απόψε, το μενού έχει το *Σάμαινα* στα λημέρια του (Καρλόβασι???). Το κλιπ ήταν μικρό και αναγκαστηκα να το βαλω σε loop. Ο φακός το έπιασε στα πράσα τη στιγμή του φουνταρίσματος.

----------


## sea_serenade

paroskayak όλα τα καλά (και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, τα πολύ καλά) κρατάνε για λίγο. Ας είναι καλά το loop που σώζει κάπως την κατάσταση  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Aπο το φυλλάδιο του 1995 της Arkadia,μία όμορφη αεροφωτογραφία του πλοίου!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20325

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Aπο το φυλλάδιο του 1995 της Arkadia,μία όμορφη αεροφωτογραφία του πλοίου!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20325


Vinman εσύ πρακτορείο στο Πειραιά είχες και μας το κρύβεις μου φαίνεται.¶ψογος!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ αυτο το πανεμορφο γερμανικο σκαρι που δεν εχει μνημονευθει πολυ, στον πειραια μας το 1995 φευγει για τη γνωστη του ροτα

samaina.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Ωραία φωτογραφία Ben! Να 'σαι καλά για αυτά που μας χαρίζεις!

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που θυμάμαι από το πλοίο, είναι ότι ήταν το μοναδικό ποστάλι που ζαλίστηκα και χρησιμοποίησα σακούλα για .... ευνόητους λόγους. Ναι όπως το διαβάσατε.... :Very Happy: . Τώα κάτι άλλο που είνα πολύ σημαντικό να σας πω έιναι ότι το πλοίο ήταν πολύ πολύ αργό στην μανούβρα. Το θυμάμαι με τα χρώματα της Ανεσι και καπετάνιο έναν υψηλό γεροδεμένο κύριο.

----------


## sylver23

και να σουν ο μονος λεο που χρησιμοποιησες σακουλα...(εγω ειχα χρησιμοποιησει πολλες στον αριθμο :Razz: )

και αυτο που λες πιστευω απανταει στο ποστ Νο16 του διονυση εδω

κωστα απο τους ικαριωτες αυτο και το ικαρος ασχετα με το τι ταξιδι κανανε ειχαν ''αγαπηθει'' καθως παρειχαν πιστα τις υπηρεσιες τους στην ικαροσαμια.

----------


## crow

Η...γιαγια, οπως την ελεγα τοτε, λαμπερη κατω απο τον πρωινο ηλιο!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε crow μας χαριζεις μοναδικες φωτογραφιες!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Βen  Bruce  kαι Crow παρα πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφιες σας .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Σάμαινα...* 

samena.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Και ο γλάρος στη πόζα... ευχαριστούμε Apollon  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Σαμαινα* στο μεγαλο λιμανι...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

samaina.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> F/B *Σαμαινα* στο μεγαλο λιμανι...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


 Ω ναι. Ετσι το θυμαμαι. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Σάμαινα...*Κάποιο πρωϊνό τον Ιούλιο του 1983.
Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το Παναγία Τήνου.

foto  004.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ασυληπτη φωτο και χρονος!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Για άλλη μια μέρα φίλε T.S.S. Apollon  μας ξετρελένεις με τισ απίστευτες φωτογραφίες σου,να σαι καλά σε χιλιοευχαριστούμε.Παρεπιπτοντος πρώτη φορά βλέπω το Σάμαινα με αυτά τα χρώματα (γιατί δεν είχα γεννηθεί τότε).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAMAINA το 1995 στον πειραια



new (112).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Βen Bruce πανεμορφη  η φωτογραφια     αρχοντικο και το Σαμαινα.

----------


## nikosnasia

1993 ΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΙΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.
Pict1993003.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες παιδιά. Ευχαριστούμε  :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> 1993 ΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΙΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.
> Pict1993003.jpg


Ομορφη φωτογραφια φιλε nikosnasia, οσο για τα συννεφα θυμιζουν πινακα ζωγραφικης.

----------


## naftopoulo

Το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ την δεκαετια του 80 στον Αγιο Κηρυκο με τον μεγαλο αντιπαλο το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.
samaina aigaion.jpg

samaina aigaion1.jpg

samaina agios.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εγώ ένα θα πώ.....αυτές οι πανέμορφες νοσταλγικές εποχές δυστυχώς για εμάς δεν θα ξαναέλθουν  :Sad: ......τυχεροί όσοι τις ζήσαμε.......

----------


## naftopoulo

Και αλλες δυο σκαναρισμενες απο τον εφοπλιστη...      
May28~02.jpg

Nov14~01.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAMAINA ενα πανεμορφο γερμανικο σκαρι 20 χρονια πιστο στην ιδια δυσκολη γραμμη.Ενα πλοιο  το οποιο απεδειξε την αξιοπλοοια του στα 35 χρονια του λιγο πριν αποσυρθει. Εριξε και τις 10 σωστικες λεμβους σε χρονο ρεκορ για να σωσει το πληρωμα του κωστακος.Αραγε τα υπερσυνχρονα MES θα ανοιγουν στα 35 τους χρονια?Η φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενη στον nautopoulo και τον λατρη της ικαροσαμιας silver23

125 (80).jpg

----------


## a.molos

Γεια σου ρε ναυτόπουλο ! Να σαι καλά μου θύμισες τα καλοκαίρια στα Θέρμα !

----------


## sylver23

> Το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ την δεκαετια του 80 στον Αγιο Κηρυκο με τον μεγαλο αντιπαλο το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.
> samaina aigaion.jpg
> 
> samaina aigaion1.jpg
> 
> samaina agios.jpg


Υπάρχουν τετοια ντοκουμέντα??Υπέροχα!!!!Να σαι καλά Γιώργο!!!




> Η φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενη στον nautopoulo και τον λατρη της ικαροσαμιας silver23
> 
> 125 (80).jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα.(πιο πολύ λάτρης της ικαρο...(σαμιας) :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σαμαινα!Aφιερωμενη στον πολυ καλο  και εξαιρετικο , ανερχομενο αλλα σιγουρα πολλα υποσχομενο sylver 23 ,που θα μου φερει αυτα που του ζητησα οσονουπο, και λατρη της πανεμορφης Ικαριας με τους απιθανους  κατοικους.

σάρωση0014.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Σαμαινα*...

207.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Τί γίνεται ρὲ παιδιὰ ἐδῶ μέσα; Φωτογραφίες ὄνειρο μὲ τὴν κούκλα τῆς Ἰκαροσαμίας; Εὖγε σὲ ὅλους σας.

----------


## Ellinis

Η μηχανή του χρόνου προσγειώθηκε στο 1987 για να δούμε το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για το γνώριμο του δρομολόγιο.

αφιερωμένη στο μέλος GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS που έχει πολλά να πει για τα καράβια της ΑΝΤΕΣΙ.

Image1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAMAINA διανυκτερευση στον πειραια του 1995.Για τους Ellinis, GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS, TSS APOLLON & Apostolos

125 (83).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια, τι ομορφο βαπορι;  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAMAINA το 1995 στον πειραια

newfilm (70).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, Apostolos και τον πρακτορα του στη Σαμο και μεγαλο καραβολατρη Νικο Κατρακαζο

----------


## erenShip

> SAMAINA το 1995 στον πειραια
> 
> newfilm (70).jpg
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, Apostolos και τον πρακτορα του στη Σαμο και μεγαλο καραβολατρη Νικο Κατρακαζο


μπράβο!! πολύ ωραία!! ήταν από τα καράβια που δεν θα ξαναπεράσουν από τις ελληνικές θάλασσες!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Για σου Ben με τις ωραίες αναμνήσεις σου!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Σαμαινα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

SAMAINA.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

To ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ εξω από το Καρλόβασι...

Αφιερωμένη στους Κάρολος, BEN BRUCE, gtogias, T.S.S Apollon, Ellinis, Roi Baudoin

samaina F 1000.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε_ GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω τον φιλο GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS για την υπεροχη φωτο και την αφιερωση

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

αφού σας άρεσε, δείτε το και από κοντά 

samaina 1000.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Για όλους τούς φίλους του θέματος παλιό slide, έξω από την Τήνο για Πειραιά
_
SAMAINA_.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Βρήκα και αυτή στό σεντούκι χαρισμένη σε όλους σας._

SAMAINA.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Στο Καρλόβασι παρέα με το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ.

Αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Νίκο Μαρουλη.

samaina-romilda.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους Κάρολο και Γιάννη Μαντζούρη για τις εκλεκτές φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζουν και ξαναζωντανεύουν το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ..

----------


## Karolos

_Όταν ψάχνεις βρίσκεις, σκαναρισμένο slide τραβιγμένο στό λιμάνι της Τήνου.__Στήν πρίμη είναι και η διεθνούς φίμης λάντζα ΗΡΩ._
 
img091.jpg

_Αφιερωμένο στούς καλούς φίλους : Ellinis, GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS, BEN BRUCE,  T.S.S. APOLLON, Apostolos και στον ROCI._

----------


## Karolos

_Νά!!!  βρήκα και άλλo ένα slide. Το σεντούκι έχει διπλό πάτο._

img092.jpg

_Και αυτό χαρισμένο σε όσους αρέσει το θέμα._

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι ομορφο κλασικο σκαρι, το εχω ξαναγραψει και πιο παλια αλλα να με συγχωρειτε που το επαναλαμβανω. Περιττο να πω οτι οι φωτογραφιες του Καρολου ειναι ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ. Μου αρεσει πολυ που ειχε μεγαλα παραθυρα χαμηλη κλασικη γραμμη και απ οσο βλεπω κλασικες περατζαδες. Πολυ θα ηθελα καποιος να μας περπατησει μεσα σε αυτο το σκαρι, να μας κανει μια βολτα εστω και απο το πληκτρολογιο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καρολε  υπεροχες οι φωτογραφιες του Σαμαινα! το σεντουκι κρυβει θησαυρους εσυ τους ανακαλυπτεις και απλοχερα μας τους χαριζεις! Ευχαριστουμε Πατριωτη!

----------


## Rocinante

> _Όταν ψάχνεις βρίσκεις, σκαναρισμένο slide τραβιγμένο στό λιμάνι της Τήνου.__Στήν πρίμη είναι και η διεθνούς φίμης λάντζα ΗΡΩ._
> 
> img091.jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένο στούς καλούς φίλους : Ellinis, GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON, Apostolos και στον ROCI._


Οταν ημουν μικρος εβλεπα στην τηλεοραση τον Dr Who.
Αν θυμαμε καλα ο Dr Who και η παρεα του ανοιγε την πορτα ενος τηλεφωνικου θαλαμου και εμπαιναν μεσα. Οταν ομως βρισκοταν μεσα ο τηλεφωνικος θαλαμος μετατρεπονταν σε ενα τεραστιο εργαστηριο.
Ελπιζω και με το θρυλικο σεντουκι του Καρολου να συμβαινει κατι αναλογο και να μας χαριζει θυσαυρους οπως ο παραπανω.
Να σε καλα πατριδα.

----------


## icaros

Με καθυστέρηση σχεδόν 2 ετών ας ρίξω και μία 2η φώτο.

Και ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα (κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ  :Smile: )

¶γιος Κήρυκος 1988 ή 89 αν μπορώ να θυμηθώ σωστά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σε καλα φιλε μου. Υπεροχη φωτογραφια της κουκλας που εκτος απο το βαπορι μας δειχνει και το χρωμα της εποχης. Εδω στα ντουζενια της η Mercedes 240D W123 το πιο κλασικο ταξι!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε ikaros.

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες που έχεις ανεβάσει είναι πραγματικά μοναδικές.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε icaros οι φωτογραφιες που μας εχεις χαρισει εχουν μια ιδιαιτερη ομορφια, ειναι ποιοτικες και εχουν πανοραμικο οπτικο ευρος, ελπιζω να μας επιφυλασεις και αλλες εκπληξεις στην συνεχεια. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## icaros

Να 'στε καλά παιδιά και ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.

Πριν σχεδόν 2 χρόνια που είχα σηκώσει τη πρώτη φώτο:



με είχατε ρωτήσει για τα γύρω πλοία. Αριστερά είναι όντως το Απτέρα όσο για τα απέναντι τολμώ να πω ότι δεν έχω ιδέα (εκτός του θρύλου Γεώργιος Εξπρές)...ο Ellinis υποθέτω είχε δίκιο σε όλα :smile:, αλλά έχω μία έκπληξη για του λόγου το αληθές:



Το τοπίο 2-3 λεπτά νωρίτερα  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ακομη μια καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια του φιλου icaros απεναντι ειναι Αγ.Γαληνη, Γεωργιος Εξπρες,  Ομηρος, Κιμωλος.

----------


## erenShip

> Με καθυστέρηση σχεδόν 2 ετών ας ρίξω και μία 2η φώτο.
> 
> Και ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα (κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ )
> 
> ¶γιος Κήρυκος 1988 ή 89 αν μπορώ να θυμηθώ σωστά.


καταπληκτική φώτογραφία φίλε icaros!!!! νομίζω ήταν ένα από τα καλύτερα πλοία που πέρασαν από την ικαρία!

----------


## Apostolos

Απο Αριστερά ώς Δεξια η φώτο του icaros μεθάει απο αναμνήσεις...

----------


## kostas-93

με το σάμαινα είχα ταξιδέψει μερικές φορες είχε μια μόνιμη κλίση στο ταξίδι του αλλα δεν μάσαγε από θάλασσα και όπως ξέρετε όλοι από μύκονο μέχρι ικαρία πάντα τα έχει τα μποφόρια του. όσο για την μανούβρα που ειπώθηκε παραπάνω το πλοίο απ ότι έχω ακούσει δεν είχε μπροστινά "προπελακια" και γύριζε me ανάποδα τις μηχανές και με την άγκυρα.
samaina_78917102009.jpg

@gia apofigh parexigiseon na pw oti thn foto thn eixa vrei apo perish sto net alla den thymame apo pio site.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> με το σάμαινα είχα ταξιδέψει μερικές φορες είχε μια μόνιμη κλίση στο ταξίδι του αλλα δεν μάσαγε από θάλασσα και όπως ξέρετε όλοι από μύκονο μέχρι ικαρία πάντα τα έχει τα μποφόρια του. όσο για την μανούβρα που ειπώθηκε παραπάνω το πλοίο απ ότι έχω ακούσει δεν είχε μπροστινά "προπελακια" και γύριζε me ανάποδα τις μηχανές και με την άγκυρα.
> samaina_78917102009.jpg


Και η φωτογραφια πανεμορφη!!!

----------


## Joyrider

Πιτσιρίκος είχα ταξιδέψει μιά δυό φορές μαζί του με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΤΕΣΙ, για να πάω στο νησί του πατέρα μου, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα από το βαπόρι...Οι αναμνήσεις που ξύπνησε το νήμα όμως, είναι άλλες !

Μεγάλη Παρασκευή του 1993 και υπηρετούσα στην Κ/Φ ΟΡΜΗ.Ημασταν ελλιμενισμένοι στο Βαθύ της Σάμου για να περάσουμε το Πάσχα και να βγάλουμε και άγημα για τον επιτάφιο.Κάποια στιγμή μιά βλάβη σε κάποιο επιστόμιο μας είχε αναγκάσει να το ταπώσουμε, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είχαμε "τυφλή" φλάντζα στις διαστάσεις που χρειαζόμασταν.Επίσης σαν μικρό πλοίο που ήταν το ΟΡΜΗ δεν είχαμε πολλά αμοιβά, ούτε και συνεργείο μηχανής, οπότε αν χρειαζόμασταν κάτι ή έρχονταν συνεργεία από το ναυσταθμο ή απευθυνόμασταν στα μηχανουργεία των νησιών που ήμασταν.Τα συνεργεία όμως ήταν κλειστά λόγω της ημέρας.
Λίγο πιο μπροστά από εμάς ήταν στο λιμάνι το Σάμαινα με τα σινιάλα της Arcadia Lines όπως το έχετε βάλει σε προηγούμενες φωτογραφίες.Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να πάω στο βαπόρι και να ζητήσω να χρησιμοποιήσω τα οξυγόνα τους για να κόψω τη φλάντζα στις διαστάσεις που ήθελα.Πήγα στον καταπέλτη και ρώτησα που είναι το μηχανοστάσιο, μου συστήθηκε κάποιος ως πρωτοδεύτερος με ρώτησε τι ήθελα και με πήγε στο κοντρόλ.Εκεί μίλησε λίγο με ένα ψιλόλιγνο παλληκάρι με μούσι και με πήγαν στο συνεργείο τους και μου διέθεσαν τα οξυγόνα τους να φτιάξω τη φλάντζα.Πιάσαμε κουβέντα, κεράσανε και καφεδάκι με ρωτούσαν για τη ζωή στο ΠΝ πέρασε η ώρα, φτιάξαμε και τη φλάντζα.Το απόγευμα της ίδιας μέρας το Σάμαινα έφυγε για το δρομολόγιό του και την Κυριακή του Πάσχα ξαναγύρισε.Για να τους ευχαριστήσουμε για τη χάρη μου μας έκαναν πήραμε ένα καλάθι κόκκινα αυγά, μερικά τσουρέκια και δυό μπουκάλια κρασί και τα δωρήσαμε στο μηχανοστάσιο...

Ας είναι καλά αν ταξιδεύουν ακόμα και να είστε κι εσείς καλά που με το νήμα μου θυμήσατε αυτό το περιστατικό !

----------


## Ellinis

Η φωτογραφία του kostas-93 μας σέρβιρε το λιτό αλλά αξιόπιστο καράβι στο πιάτο, και η ιστορία του joyrider πρόσθεσε το απαραίτητο αλατοπίπερο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βλεποντας το βαπορι προφιλ το μονο που μπορει να διακρινει κανεις ειναι μεγαλα πραθυρα που συνηθως υποδεικνυουν οτι εκει βρισκονται σαλονια. Συνηθως οι καμπινες εχουν αισθητα μικροτερα παραθυρα. Επειδη το βαπορι απ' οσο ξερω ειχε κρεβατια μπορει καποιος να μας πει σε πιο ντεκ ηταν αυτα; Μαλλον θα ειχε και κατω απο την ισαλο αλλα αυτα που ειχε στα πανω ντεκ ειχαν οντως τοσο μεγαλα παραθυρα;

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Σάμαινα στο Βαθύ της Σάμου, σε Καρτ-Ποστάλ που αγόρασα πριν λίγους μήνες..* 
DSC_0002.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο απο το εξισου ομορφο βαθυ.Στα αριστερα του πλοιου το, και, πρακτορειο by ship travel του Νικου Κατρακαζου.

----------


## esperos

Και  μία  πρωινή  αναχώρηση  από  Πειραιά  σε  B&W.

SAMAINA.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κορυφαια φωτο!Απο αλλο πλοιο ειναι τραβηγμενη ή απο τα goodbye?

----------


## esperos

> Κορυφαια φωτο!Απο αλλο πλοιο ειναι τραβηγμενη ή απο τα goodbye?


''KAMIROS  board''  29/7/82  γράφει  το  δεφτέρι  μου  αγαπητέ  ΒΕΝ. :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Απο τις καλύτερες πόζες που έχω δει...
Το Αιγαίον έμεινε παραπονεμένο απο τον ιστορικό φακο?

----------


## esperos

> Απο τις καλύτερες πόζες που έχω δει...
> Το Αιγαίον έμεινε παραπονεμένο απο τον ιστορικό φακο?


Όχι  βέβαια. :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτά τα κονβόϊ που πλέον τα έχουμε χάσει... τέσσερα πέντε πλοία να φεύγουν όλα μαζί για τις Κυκλάδες. Δεν προλαβαίναμε ποιό να πρωτοβγάλουμε!
merci esperos!

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Να 'στε καλά παιδιά και ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.
> 
> Πριν σχεδόν 2 χρόνια που είχα σηκώσει τη πρώτη φώτο:
> 
> με είχατε ρωτήσει για τα γύρω πλοία. Αριστερά είναι όντως το Απτέρα όσο για τα απέναντι τολμώ να πω ότι δεν έχω ιδέα (εκτός του θρύλου Γεώργιος Εξπρές)...ο Ellinis υποθέτω είχε δίκιο σε όλα :smile:, αλλά έχω μία έκπληξη για του λόγου το αληθές:
> 
> Το τοπίο 2-3 λεπτά νωρίτερα


ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ - ΑΚΟΜΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ. ΣΑΝ ΑΝΤΕΣΙ - ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ - ARCADIA LINES. ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ. ΑΠΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ. ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!! ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΗ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΑ - ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΟΥ. ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!

----------


## idrohoos

Στόν ΑΓΙΟ ΚΗΡΥΚΟ αρχές δεκαετίας '80,από cardpostal.

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ &#9.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

στόν αγιο κήρυκο τό 1985.

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΗΡ&#93.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε μου ειναι πραγματικα υπεροχες. Σ'ευχαριστω που μας χαριζεις απλοχερα τοσο ομορφες στιγμες απο ενα βαπορι και ενα νησι που μου αρεσουν πολυ!!!  :Wink:

----------


## idrohoos

karlovasi - samaina 1979.jpg 
Στό καρλόβασι το 1979,διακρίνεται μόνο η αριστερή σκάλα,η δεξιά τοποθετήθηκε το 1981.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Εξαιρετικη  φωτογραφια φιλε  idrohoos     παραπεμπει  νοσταλγικα στο παρελθον!!! _

----------


## cpt. mimis

Ευχαριστούμε για τις σπανιότατες φώτο...
Ξυπνάτε αναμνήσεις!   :Wink:

----------


## idrohoos

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ-δεξαμενή &#94.jpg 
Στήν δεξαμενή τού βασιλειάδη τόν μαϊο τού 1984.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αγαπητε φιλε μετα απο αυτη τη απιστευτα συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια μου δημιουργηθηκαν αποριες. Το Σαμαινα ειχε δυο τιμονια, αν ναι γιατι το δεξι φαινεται διπλα και οχι πισω απο την προπελα;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο καλε φιλε capten nionios γινεται γιατι βολευει το βαλε βγαλε των αξονων χωρις να λυνουν τα τιμονια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας βαλω και εγω μια προσπαθεια για το μοντελο του ιστορικου Σαμαινα

IMG_6264.JPG

Για το νεο μελος idrochoos και τους TSS APOLLON & despo

----------


## idrohoos

Αγαπητέ φίλε captain nionios φαίνεται ετσι γιατί η λήψη της φωτο δέν ειναι καταπρυμα,μάλιστα είχε καί δύο bow thruster που οταν χάλασαν το 1980 δεν 
επισκευάστηκαν ποτέ και αργότερα ταπόθηκαν καί οι τρύπες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ας βαλω και εγω μια προσπαθεια για το μοντελο του ιστορικου Σαμαινα
> 
> IMG_6264.JPG
> 
> Για το νεο μελος idrochoos και τους TSS APOLLON & despo


_ Καταπληκτικο μοντελο!!!Πολυ καλη δουλεια απο τον φιλο Ben Bruce!!!_

----------


## despo

Πολυ ωραία δουλειά απο τον φίλο Ben Bruce για ενα πλοίο που μας φέρνει μόνο ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις.

----------


## idrohoos

Καταπληκτική δουλειά.Ευχαριστώ τόν φιλο ben bruse.

----------


## idrohoos

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΚΑΡΙ&#92.jpg 
Στό ικάριο από ικαρία πρός πειραιά καλοκαίρι τού 1983 μέ μελτέμι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις παιδες, να 'στε καλα!!! Μιας που ειχα ακουσει οτι το Σαμαινα ηταν γαιδουρι στη μανουβρα νομιζα πως ειχε ενα τιμονι και οτι δεν ειχε bow thruster. Παρ' ολα αυτα ο φιλος idrohoos τα διαψευδει και τα δυο μεσα σε μια μερα. Αυτο βεβαια δε σημαινει οτι το Σαμαινα ηταν ευκολο στη μανουβρα. Αγαπητε φιλε μιας που βλεπω οτι ταξιδευες συχνα με το Σαμαινα και μιας που κανενας μεχρι τωρα δεν μου εχει περιγραψει πως ηταν εσωτερικα το Σαμαινα θα ηθελα να σε παρακαλεσω αν εχεις χρονο να μας περπατησεις μεσα σε αυτο το υπεροχο βαπορι. Ξεκινωντας απο το κυριως ντεκ και ανεβαινοντας προς τα πανω να μας τοποθετησεις τι ηταν που. Αμα μπορεις και αν εχεις διαθεση βεβαια.  :Wink:

----------


## idrohoos

Φίλε captain nionios υπομονή 10-15 ημέρες,καί θά δείς κάποια σχέδια του.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Περιμενω με ενδιαφερον λοιπον!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΚΑΡΙ&#92.jpg 
> Στό ικάριο από ικαρία πρός πειραιά καλοκαίρι τού 1983 μέ μελτέμι.


Απίθανη φωτογραφία, ευχαριστούμε :grin: 
Το θέμα του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ πήρε φωτιά! Ένα βαπόρι που στα μάτια μου πάντα υστερούσε γιατί είχε την ατυχία να το συγκρίνω με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ που έκανε για αρκετό καιρό την ίδια γραμμή. Και το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ αφενός ήταν πιο γρήγορο, αφετέρου μου άρεσαν περισσότερο οι ναυπηγικές του γραμμές.

----------


## sylver23

Γενικά τα θέματα των βαποριών που έκαναν την γραμμή της Ικαροσαμίας πήραν φωτιά από τον φίλο και συμπατριώτη idrohoo.

Mιας και η φωτιά μπήκε να βάλω και εγώ ένα κλαδάκι.
Στην εποχή της Arkadia Lines το Σάμαινα στο Καρκινάγρι Ικαρίας.
Φωτογραφία του κ Μάνθου Γαβριελάτου.
(Στην πρύμη υπήρχε στην φωτογραφία κάποιο πρόσωπο και προσπάθησα όσο γινόταν να το αφαιρέσω)


197187_1917503418624_1273144163_32361282_4686967_n2.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Απίθανη φωτογραφία, ευχαριστούμε :grin: 
> Το θέμα του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ πήρε φωτιά! Ένα βαπόρι που στα μάτια μου πάντα υστερούσε γιατί είχε την ατυχία να το συγκρίνω με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ που έκανε για αρκετό καιρό την ίδια γραμμή. Και το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ αφενός ήταν πιο γρήγορο, αφετέρου μου άρεσαν περισσότερο οι ναυπηγικές του γραμμές.


 Πλην όμως το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ υστερούσε σε ποιότητα χώρων...  
Σαφώς ανώτερο στο τομέα αυτό η ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ-ΑΡΑ. Θα προσπαθήσω να σκανάρω κάποιες αρχαίες φώτο από το εσωτερικό και τη θρυλική (για εμένα και ελπίζω και για άλλους) PIELSTICK του....   :Wink:

----------


## idrohoos

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ-ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ.jpgΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΥΔΗ&#92.jpg 
Στόν ΕΥΔΗΛΟ στήν γιορτή τής ΙΚΑΡΙΑΔΑΣ, έκανε καί τόν γύρο τού νησιού μέ όλους τούς επίσημους πού συμμετείχαν,στόν βράχο τού ΙΚΑΡΟΥ έγινε καί κάποια τελετη από τό πέλαγος
,ρίψη στεφάνων κτλ.Αν θυμάμαι καλά καλοκαίρι '88 ή ΄90.Χαρισμένες σε όλους τούς φίλους πατριώτες καί μή.

----------


## sylver23

Οταν ο Εύδηλος ήταν ακόμα πανέμορφος με τον πολύ παλιό προβλήτα , χωρίς τα έργα του νέου λιμανιού , χωρίς τα μπαζώματα κτλ
Απο τις ωραιότερες φωτογραφίες του Ευδήλου  με καράβι που έχω δει!

----------


## cpt. mimis

Φ-Ο-Β-Ε-Ρ-Ε-Σ
Ευχαριστούμε!!     :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απιθανες φωτογραφιες, ειδικα η πανοραμικη ειναι διαστημικη. Πανεμορφο βαπορι σε πανεμορφο λιμανι. Τωρα οσον αφορα το Σαμαινα vs Αιγαιον θα ελεγα πως ψηφιζω την απλη, γλυκια γραμμη του Σαμαινα. Εννοειται βεβαια πως και το Αιγαιον μου αρεσει πολυ. Θα παρακαλουσα τους φιλους Ικαροσαμωτες να μας συγκρινουν τα δυο πλοια σε ολους τους τομεις. Εχει ενδιαφερον.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οπως και να εχει το Αιγαιον ηταν ανωτερο βαπορι σε ολα του.Αλλο η εξωτερικη εμφανιση, που ειναι υποκειμενικη.Το Σαμαινα ηταν το πρωτο βαπορι της Α.Ν.Τ.Ε.Σ.Ι και σιγουρα ιστορικο για την ικαροσαμια , με πληρωματα που επανδρωσαν την ελληνικη ακτοπλοια.Να πω δυο ονοματα, και ο καπτα γιωργος χλωρος και ο μεγαλος καπτα διαμαντης παπαγεωργιου ειχαν κανει στο σαμαινα.Το αιγαιον ομως με τα 21 μιλια του και την πολυ καλη πλευση, του πεταγε τοτε που ηταν και νεοτερο.

----------


## idrohoos

ikariada  2.jpgikariada  1.jpg 

Στόν αγιο κήρυκο από τίς εκδηλώσεις γιά τήν ICARIADA τίς ίδιες ημέρες μέ τις προηγούμενες φωτο πού σάς έστειλα.

----------


## sylver23

Χωρίς λόγια και αυτές και στο Φίλιππος...
Νομίζω οτι έχουμε δει και θα δούμε πολλά ακόμα υπέροχα πράγματα!

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Απιθανες φωτογραφιες, ειδικα η πανοραμικη ειναι διαστημικη. Πανεμορφο βαπορι σε πανεμορφο λιμανι. Τωρα οσον αφορα το Σαμαινα vs Αιγαιον θα ελεγα πως ψηφιζω την απλη, γλυκια γραμμη του Σαμαινα. Εννοειται βεβαια πως και το Αιγαιον μου αρεσει πολυ. Θα παρακαλουσα τους φιλους Ικαροσαμωτες να μας συγκρινουν τα δυο πλοια σε ολους τους τομεις. Εχει ενδιαφερον.


 Εμένα η αγάπη μου για το πλοίο και την εταιρεία του είναι γνωστή. :grin:
Το μόνο που θα δεχτώ σαν μείον του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ, έναντι του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ είναι η ταχύτητα. 
Η ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ-ΑΡΑ ήταν ένα πλοίο φτιαγμένο για την γραμμή αυτή, πιθανόν κάπου αλλού να μην έπιανε τόσο...

----------


## polykas

> ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ-δεξαμενή &#94.jpg 
> Στήν δεξαμενή τού βασιλειάδη τόν μαϊο τού 1984.


 Moναδική φωτογραφία.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ... :Very Happy:

----------


## idrohoos

1983.jpg

Καρτποστάλ τού 1983 στόν άγιο κήρυκο.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Πλοίο που έβγαλε μηχανικάρες και καπετανάρες!!!! Αθάνατη η κούκλα!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Σαμαινα...στο μεγαλο λιμανι, διπλα του το Απτερα_
ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Φίλε Apollon φοβερή φωτογραφία!!
Μέχρι και η συντήρηση με σκαλωσίες διακρίνεται!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φανταστικη φωτογραφια του ομορφου βαποριου. Να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα. Επι εποχης ΑΝΤΕΣΙ υπηρχαν πλωρια παραθυρα στο κυριως ντεκ επιβατων ενω επι εποχης ARKADIA φαινεται ενα ενιαιο ασπρο χρωμα και οχι παραθυρα. Τα σφραγισαν η του εβαλαν καλυμα;

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Φανταστικη φωτογραφια του ομορφου βαποριου. Να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα. Επι εποχης ΑΝΤΕΣΙ υπηρχαν πλωρια παραθυρα στο κυριως ντεκ επιβατων ενω επι εποχης ARKADIA φαινεται ενα ενιαιο ασπρο χρωμα και οχι παραθυρα. Τα σφραγισαν η του εβαλαν καλυμα;


 Πρέπει να είναι η φωτογραφία που δεν το βοηθάει. Από ότι ξέρω δεν υπήρχε καμία αλλαγή επί ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Και σε αλλες φωτο φαινεται να ειναι κλειστα οπως παρατηρησε ο φιλος Captain_Nionios_ 

_new%20(112).jpg_ 
_ Samaina.jpg_
ARCADIA LINES.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

> Φανταστικη φωτογραφια του ομορφου βαποριου. Να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα. Επι εποχης ΑΝΤΕΣΙ υπηρχαν πλωρια παραθυρα στο κυριως ντεκ επιβατων ενω επι εποχης ARKADIA φαινεται ενα ενιαιο ασπρο χρωμα και οχι παραθυρα. Τα σφραγισαν η του εβαλαν καλυμα;



καλυματα από λαμαρίνα ήταν,υπήρχαν βίδες με πεταλούδες στόν μπουλμέ και στερεώνονταν εκεί.Κυρίως εμπαιναν για νά μην υπάρχει φωτισμός στην πλώρη από το σαλονι και εμποδίζει την γέφυρα  γιατι τις κουρτίνες οι επιβάτες συνηθως τις τραβούν γιά να βλέπουν.πάντα υπήρχαν αυτά καί έμπαιναν ή έβγαιναν ανάλογα.Επί Μουλόπουλου ήταν σχεδόν μόνιμα γιατί τά ταξίδια ήταν κυρίως νυχτερινά.

----------


## idrohoos

Scan100.jpgScan101.jpgScan102.jpgScan103.jpgScan104.jpg

τά σχέδια καί τά στοιχεία τού ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ,μέ μοναδικές αλλαγές που έγιναν στήν Ελλάδα,την κατασκευή ΒΑR στό πλωριό σαλόνι καί τον χωρισμό του σε σαλόνι καί εστιατόριο α' θέσης οταν ήρθε από Γερμανία,καί τό ξήλωμα των καμπινών επιβατών στο deck του κυρίως γκαράζ πλώρα( 2κλινες καί με μπάνιο όλες)καί δημιουργήθηκε χώρος γιά 30 ιχ περίπου,στήν επισκευή του ΄83.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απιθανα σχεδια ενος υπεροχου βαποριου. Βλεπουμε καθαρα την ανθρωποκεντρικη διαταξη των χωρων του Σαμαινα το οποιο θυσιαζε μεγαλο χωρο του κυριως γκαραζ αλλα και του παταριου για να εχει καμπινες επιβατων. Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ τον φιλο idrohoo για τα σπανια σχεδια του βαποριου!!!

----------


## cpt. mimis

Τα σχέδια αυτά είναι πια κυμήλειο! 
Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Νάξος

Ὑδροχόε ἔδωσες τὰ ρέστα σου! Τί μπόμπα ἤτανε αὐτή; Εὖγε!

----------


## idrohoos

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟ&#91.jpg

Τό ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ στό καρλόβασι,καρτποστάλ τού 1978.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Και απο Καρλοβασι;

----------


## idrohoos

> Και απο Καρλοβασι;


samos.jpg

καί από βαθύ.καρτποστάλ τού 1978.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τωρα και σε πιατο

arkadia (5).JPG

Ετσι νομιζω....

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ στην αρχή ενός ακόμη ταξίδι του στο Ικάριο.
¶φιερωμένο στους φίλους Ben Bruce, TSS Apollon, Ellinis και φυσικα idrohoos.

samiana12.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Πλοία που χαίρεσαι να τα βλέπεις με τα σινίαλα της ΑΝΤΕΣΙ.....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ 1996

Samaina.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Απόπλους από Αγιο Κήρυκο γιά  πειραιά τέλος αυγούστου 1981.


ΑΓ.ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ 1981.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ 1996
> 
> Samaina.jpg


Α ρε ΑΝΤΕΣΙ....

----------


## idrohoos

Η τσιμινιέρα υπάρχει καί στό θέμα τού Ικαρος ,ομως είναι τού Σάμαινα γι΄αυτό την ανεβάζω και εδώ.
Τό αυτοκόλητο των αυτοκινήτων  πού χάθηκε καί τό ανεβάζω ξανά. Αναμνήσεις !!!


ΑΝΤΕΣΙ.jpg ANTEΣΙ.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Απόπλους από Αγιο κήρυκο γιά πειραιά αύγουστος 1978.


ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ ΑΥΓ.1978.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αγαπητε φιλε idrohoos ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω μετα απο πολυ καιρο. Περυσι ειχαμε την χαρα να δουμε και σχεδια του Σαμαινα. Δυστυχως χαθηκαν με το προβηλα του forum και μαλιστα και εγω εχασα μεγαλο μερος του αρχειου μου μετα απο προβλημα στο σκληρο δισκο οποτε τα εχασα. Αν σου ειναι ευκολο να μας βαλεις ξανα το GA plan του υπεροχου και ομορφου σκαριου θα σου ημουν υποχρεος...

----------


## idrohoos

> Αγαπητε φιλε idrohoos ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω μετα απο πολυ καιρο. Περυσι ειχαμε την χαρα να δουμε και σχεδια του Σαμαινα. Δυστυχως χαθηκαν με το προβηλα του forum και μαλιστα και εγω εχασα μεγαλο μερος του αρχειου μου μετα απο προβλημα στο σκληρο δισκο οποτε τα εχασα. Αν σου ειναι ευκολο να μας βαλεις ξανα το GA plan του υπεροχου και ομορφου σκαριου θα σου ημουν υποχρεος...




Φίλε Captain nionios καθόλου δύσκολο νά ανέβει ξανά !


Scan100.jpg Scan101.jpg Scan102.jpg Scan103.jpg Scan104.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω για τη αμεση ανταποκριση και το σπανιο ευρημα. Δειχνει τους πολυ ανθρωπινους χωρους του ομορφου και γλυκου γερμανικου σκαριου. Φιλε idrohoe οποτε μπορεις και αν θελεις φωτισε λιγο καποιες λεπτομερειες.

*Πρωτον.* Στο φυλλο με τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα που ανεβασες λεει οτι επαιρνε 90 αυτοκινητα και ειχε 288 κρεβατια (4 σε λουξ 2 λουξ, 222 σε 111 δικλινες, 6 σε 2 τρικλινες και 56 σε 14 τετρακλινες). Το fakta το δινει με 145 αυτοκινητα και 240 κρεβατια, ενω παλιες μπροσουρες εν Ελλαδι το δινουν με 145 αυτοκινητα.

Επειδη απο τα σχεδια φαινεται οτι το γκαραζ πριν ερθει στη χωρα μας απο καποιο σημειο και πλωρα κοβοταν και γινοταν δυο ντεκ καμπινων υποθετω οτι στην Ελλαδα πρεπει ειτε στο κατω απο τα δυο ντεκ ειτε και στα δυο να ξυλωθηκαν καμπινες και να επεκταθηκε το γκαραζ για ιχ. Αν ξυλωθηκαν και τα δυο θα εδωσε πολυ χωρο και για φορτηγα. Τι ισχυει;

*Δευτερον.* Στα περισσοτερα GA Plans τα κρεβατια με μια διαγωνια γραμμη δηλωνουν την υπαρξη ενος κρεβατιου, ενω αυτα με δυο διαγωνιες, σαν Χ, δηλωνουν τη υπαρξη κουκετας. Εδω εχει τρια διαφορετικα ηδη κρεβατιων στο σχεδιο. Πισω απο τη γεφυρα, στις καμπινες των αξιωματικων, εχει αυτα με τη μια διαγωνια γραμμη. Στο απο κατω ντεκ εχει σε ολες τις καμπινες κρεβατια που εχουν παρα πολλες διαγωνιες γραμμες, ενω στο ντεκ του ανω γκαραζ (OBERES ZWISCHENDECK) εχει κρεβατια με το Χ, σε καμπινες χωρις τουαλετα. Αραγε τι να δηλωνουν αυτα τα κρεβατια με τις παρα πολλες διαγωνιες γραμμες στο ντεκ κατω απο τη γεφυρα; Γενικα στα σχεδια ετσι δειχνουν την υπαρξη καναπε. Εν προκειμενω καθε καμπινα του ντεκ κατω απο τη γεφυρα ειχε μονο εναν καναπε μεσα και τιποτα αλλο; Αυτο μαλλον ειναι απιθανο. Θα ειχε κρεβατι και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δυο. Να δηλωνει λοιπον κουκετα; Αλλα γιατι δεν την συμβολιζει με το Χ οπως στο ντεκ του ανω γκαραζ; Μηπως οι Γερμανοι ειχαν κανει καμια ωραια μοντα και ειχαν φτιαξει καμπινες που ειχαν καναπε ο οποιος να γινοταν διπλο κρεβατι οταν το ηθελαν οι επιβατες; Αυτες ηταν μαλλον καμπινες πρωτης θεσης, αρα ισως να υπεθεσαν οτι καποιος μπορει να ηθελε να καθετε κανονικα σε καναπε και οταν νυσταζε να το εκανε κρεβατι. Μπορει και να μην ηταν αυτο και να ηταν μια απλη κουκετα, αλλα γιατι τετοια περιεργη σχεδιαση δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.

*ΥΓ: Στραβομαρα ειχα και δεν ειδα οτι ευτυχως τα σχεδια δεν χαθηκαν και ηταν στην προηγουμενη σελιδα; Αφου τις ειδα μια μια, μαλλον δεν εφτασα ομως σε αυτη... Μου εχεις ηδη απαντησει στο πρωτο ερωτημα. Ξυλωθηκαν οι καμπινες με τουλετα στο κατω μισο του γκαραζ το 1983. Λογικα θα εμειναν οι αλλες στο πανω μισο του και δεν θα αυξηθηκε η χωρητικοτητα των φορτηγων. Μαλιστα λες οτι αυτες που ξηλωθηκαν ηταν δικλινες και οι περισσοτερες απο αυτες εχουν αυτο το περιεργο σχημα για το κρεβατι που λεω παραπανω... Τι στο καλο ηταν αυτο τελικα;*

----------


## idrohoos

Ιούλιος 1992 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο μαζί με το Μιλένα.Κυριακή πρωί,τό Σάμαινα πρός πειραιά,και το Μιλένα από πειραιά πρός Σάμο.


1992.jpg

----------


## samaina78

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

ένα αρκετά περιεκτικό pdf για όλο το ιστορικό του Σάμαινα απο καθέλκυσής του ώς το τέλος του με σπάνιες φώτο και λεπτομέρειες για το "άστατο" παρελθόν του.

http://www.ttline.com/ImageVault/Ima...ltHandler.aspx

Στο ίδιο site υπάρχουν και πληροφορίες για άλλα πλοία της TT-line που κατέληξαν στην ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα όπως το Φαίδρα και το Θεόφιλος.
http://www.ttline.com/de/Germany/TT-...hiffshistorie/

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ καλές οι πληροφορίες σου, ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ιούλιος 1992 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο μαζί με το  Μιλένα.Κυριακή πρωί,τό Σάμαινα πρός πειραιά,και το Μιλένα από πειραιά  πρός Σάμο.
> 
> 
> 1992.jpg






> Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!
> 
> ένα αρκετά περιεκτικό pdf για όλο το ιστορικό του Σάμαινα απο καθέλκυσής του ώς το τέλος του με σπάνιες φώτο και λεπτομέρειες για το "άστατο" παρελθόν του.
> 
> http://www.ttline.com/ImageVault/Ima...ltHandler.aspx
> 
> Στο ίδιο site υπάρχουν και πληροφορίες για άλλα πλοία της TT-line που κατέληξαν στην ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα όπως το Φαίδρα και το Θεόφιλος.
> http://www.ttline.com/de/Germany/TT-...hiffshistorie/


Μετα την υπεροχη φωτογραφια του φιλου idrohoos ερχεται και η ομορφη ιστορικη αναδρομη απο το φιλο samaina78. Ευχαριστουμε θερμα και στο φιλο samaina78 να ευχηθουμε καλη αρχη.

Επισης στη σελιδα 2 του pdf για το Σαμαινα βλεπουμε και τα αρχικα του σχεδια τα οποια διαφερουν απο τα σχεδια που εβαλε ο φιλος idrohoos. Αλλωστε στη σελιδα με τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα που ανεβασε ο φιλος idrohoos πανω πανω λεει οτι το πλοιο εγινε fuily modernized το 1973 ως Costa Berling, πριν ερθει στην Ελλαδα. Οι δυο βασικες αλλαγες που βλεπω σε σχεση με το αρχικο σχεδιο ειναι το χτισιμο καθ'ολο το πλατος του πρυμιου σαλονιου του κυριως deck και βεβαια οτι στο BOAT DECK (δευτερο deck επιβατων) ολοι οι κοινοχρηστοι χωροι μπροστα απο τις βαρκες ξυλωθηκαν και εγιναν δικλινες καμπινες... Αλλωστε μια τετοια αλλαγη φαινεται λογικη, αφου τα πολλα και μεγαλα παραθυρα και αυτου του deck παρεπεμπαν στην υπαρξη κοινοχρηστων χωρων και οχι καμπινων, οταν μπηκαν οι τελευταιες τα παραθυρα παρεμειναν μεγαλα. Σιγουρα με αυτη τη μετασκευη το βαπορι εγινε ιδανικο για τη γραμμη της Ικαροσαμιας πριν καν ερθει στη χωρα μας...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Διαβαζοντας μαζι με γερμανομαθη φιλο το pdf εμαθα τα εξης απιστευτα πραγματα. Το ακουραστο γερμανικο σκαρι εχει κανει τα εξης αδιανοητα δρομολογια για το μεγεθος του, ειτε στην εταιρεια του, ειτε ναυλομενο σε αλλες εταιρειες. Ενας ακουραστος εργατης που ειχε γραψει απειρα ναυτικα μιλια πριν ερθει στη χωρα μας στην οποια υπηρετησε μεχρι τελους. Ενα απο τα πιο αξια σκαρια. Εδω τα κυριοτερα δρομολογια.

Travemunde (Γερμανια)-Trelleborg (Σουηδια): 116 ναυτικα μιλια
Toulon (Γαλλια)-Porto Torres (Σαρδηνια)-Palermo (Σικελια): 502 ναυτικα μιλια !!!
Travemunde-Lenigrand (Ρωσσια): 750 ναυτικα μιλια!!!
Travemunde-Gdansk (Πολωνια): 316 ναυτικα μιλια
Travemunde-Helsinki(Φινλανδια)-Tallin(Εσθονια): 645 ναυτικα μιλια!!!
Saint Malo (Γαλλια)-Southampton (Αγγλια): 150 ναυτικα μιλια.

----------


## samaina78

Ευχαριστώ Captain_nionios και apostolos!
Επίσης κάπου λέει οτι ως Mary Poppins στη γραμμή της Μάγχης, υπο γερμανική σημαία όμως, δεν άρεσε στους άγγλους οι οποιόι δεν το άφηναν να δέσει στο πρώτο του ταξίδι! Έχει επίσης και μια φώτο δίπλα στο HMS Belfast που βρίσκεται στον Τάμεση! 
Γενικά είχε πολύ πάρε-δώσε με διάφορες εταιρίες και λιμάνια, απ οτι λέει, στα πρώτα 15 του χρόνια σε αντίθεση με τα 20 χρόνια της Ικαροσαμίας που κυλούσαν σταθερά!

Μια φώτο τον Ιούλιο του '87 στο Καρλόβασι απο το πρώτο μου ταξίδι και μία απο μια προσπάθεια κατασκευής του απο χαρτόνι σε κλίμακα 1/144  :Uncomfortableness: (θέλει πολλή δουλειά ακόμη!!)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Σαμαινα* τον παλιο καλο καιρο οταν ξεκινουσε τα ταξιδια του στον Ελληνικο χωρο...
Εδω η ανακοινωση της δρομολογησης του απο τον _Ναυτικο Τυπο_ του Απριλιου 1977.
19770400 Samaina Nautikos Typos.jpg19770400 Samaina Nautikos Typos.jpg


Και εδω αρθρο απο το _Σαμιακο Βημα_ της 6ης Μαρτιου 1978.
19780306 Samaina Samiakon Vima.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Στήν δεξαμενή τού Βασιλειάδη τόν μάϊο του 1984.


μαϊος 1984.JPG μαϊος 1984 (1).JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αψογος καλε φιλε. Αναμενουμε και επομενες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ευχαριστώ Captain_nionios και apostolos!
> Επίσης κάπου λέει οτι ως Mary Poppins στη γραμμή της Μάγχης, υπο γερμανική σημαία όμως, δεν άρεσε στους άγγλους οι οποιόι δεν το άφηναν να δέσει στο πρώτο του ταξίδι! Έχει επίσης και μια φώτο δίπλα στο HMS Belfast που βρίσκεται στον Τάμεση! 
> Γενικά είχε πολύ πάρε-δώσε με διάφορες εταιρίες και λιμάνια, απ οτι λέει, στα πρώτα 15 του χρόνια σε αντίθεση με τα 20 χρόνια της Ικαροσαμίας που κυλούσαν σταθερά!
> 
> Μια φώτο τον Ιούλιο του '87 στο Καρλόβασι απο το πρώτο μου ταξίδι και μία απο μια προσπάθεια κατασκευής του απο χαρτόνι σε κλίμακα 1/144 (θέλει πολλή δουλειά ακόμη!!)



Φανταστικες και ιστορικοτατες ολες οι φωτο απο την ικαροσαμια με ολα τα πλοια.

Ας βαλω και δυο φωτο απο το μοντελο του σαμαινα σε κλιμακα 1/150 που ειχα φτιαξει πριν 4 χρονια

----------


## samaina78

Πολύ ωραίο το μοντελάκι σου BEN BRUCE! Συγχαρητήρια!
Ελπίζω και η δικιά μου χαρτοκοπτική να πλησιάσει όσο γίνεται την πραγματικότητα!

Άλλο ένα περιστατικό που θυμάμαι με το Σάμαινα κάπου στο '88-'89 είχε παρενοχληθεί από κάποιο τουρκικό πολεμικό πλοίο! Το είχα κρατήσει σε απόκομμα εφημερίδας αλλά κάπου χάθηκε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Σαμαινα στο λιμανι του Πειραια οπως το ειδε και το αποθανατισε ο φωτογραφικος φακος του φιλου Κωνσταντινου Παππα
_ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ by  K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Τό καλοκαίρι τού 1988 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ 1988.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ομορφιες απο τον φιλο idrohoo για αλλη μια φορα. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAMAINA τον Μαιο του 1994 στον Πειραια.Φωτο πανω απο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ

scansIII (133).jpg

----------


## despo

Απ'ό,τι μπορώ να διακρίνω βρίσκεται στη θέση που είχε όλα τα χρόνια επι ΑΝΤΕΣΙ. Ετσι δεν είναι ;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκει αραζε και ο Ικαρος και το Σαμαινα επι ΑΝΤΕΣΙ στα αριστερα του το μυτιληνιο και στα δεξια του πιο πισω το Μινως ετσι τα θυμαμαι

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τιμιο, ομορφο και απλο σκαρι.

----------


## idrohoos

Ιούλιος 1979 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.(φωτο Απ.Σαφός).

ιούλιος 1979..jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια ομορφια!!!

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Ιούλιος 1979 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.(φωτο Απ.Σαφός).
> 
> ιούλιος 1979..jpg


Τρέλα!!!! Ευχαριστούμε για μια ακόμη φορά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απριλιος 1977 απο το μηνιαιο περιοδικο/εφημεριδα  _Ναυτικος Τυπος_.  Δρομολογηθηκε το *Σαμαινα*!

19770400 Samaina Nautikos Typos.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απριλιος 1977 απο το μηνιαιο περιοδικο/εφημεριδα _Ναυτικος Τυπος_. Δρομολογηθηκε το *Σαμαινα*!
> 
> 19770400 Samaina Nautikos Typos.jpg


 Eν έτει 1977 ο όρος "ατμοπλοϊκό" δεν είχε ξεφτύσει ακόμα. Να προσθέσω κ εγώ τον οβολόν μου.samaina at piraeus.jpgSAMAINA.jpg
Στη Νο1 με διακρινόμενη την πλώρη του αξέχαστου ΝΑΪΑΣ.Στη Νο2 πίσω του το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ένα βαπόρι το οποίο πέρασε κάποιο φεγγάρι από τα νερά του Ιονίου.
Επειδή μας παρακολουθούν κ φίλοι άλλων ΜΜΜ,εκεί στου Ξαβέρη διακρίνονται  ρώσικα τρόλλεϋ,υποθέτω από κάποια παραλαβή.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφες φωτο απο τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ.Στην πρωτη φωτο εχω να παρατηρησω οτι ειναι η μοναδικη φορα που βλεπω το ΝΑΙΑΣ με σκουριες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ ομορφες φωτο απο τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ.Στην πρωτη φωτο εχω να παρατηρησω οτι ειναι η μοναδικη φορα που βλεπω το ΝΑΙΑΣ με σκουριες


Mπορεί να ήταν σε ακινησία γιατί αυτό έδενε εκεί.

----------


## idrohoos

Τόν ιούλιο τού 1982 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο έξω από τό λιμάνι,περιμένει νά φύγει τό Αιγαίον γιά νά πάει στή θέση του.

samaina 1982.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Στόν Εύδηλο τό καλοκαίρι τού 1993.

ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ 1993..jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απεριττο και υπεροχο!!!

----------


## idrohoos

Στόν Αγιο κήρυκο στίς 27-8-1995,απόγευμα από πειραιά πρός σάμο.

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ 27-8-95..jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ και ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ. Το ομορφο και ακουραστο γερμανικο σκαρι στο φως του δειλινου φορτωνει για επιστροφη καλοκαιριου στο προτελευταιο του καλοκαιρι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδιαφερουσα διαφημιση απο το Σαμιακον Βημα της Σαμου της 6ης Μαρτιου 1978

19780306 Samaina Samiakon Vima.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Ευχαριστούμε! Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω πολλά άρθρα για το Σάμαινα και το Ίκαρος από τοπικές εφημερίδες της Ικαροσαμίας, από την αγορά τους έως τα οικονομικά προβλήματα κτλ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Samaina a.jpg E la nave va...

----------


## idrohoos

Tό Σάμαινα στόν Αγιο κήρυκο στίς 15 ιουλίου 1995.

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ 15-7-1995 (2).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νά κι ένα βαπόρι που θα 'πρεπε να στηρίξουμε με περισσότερο φωτογραφικό υλικό. Ήταν ένα από τα πολλά θρυλικά βαπόρια που έκαναν «ντου» για τα νησιά μας από τον Περαία στην καυτή ζώνη των 7:30-8:30 π.μ. τα καλοκαίρια (και όχι μόνο) της δεκαετίας του '80... Συνήθως  ξεκινούσε η μέρα με το Ελλάς Εξπρές (το πρώην Θήρα ΙΙ...) στις 7:30, ακολουθούσε το Νάξος από τα Λεμονάδικα (και σπανίως από Τζελέπη κεφάλι) πάντα στις 8 και παράλληλα εφορμούσαν το Ναϊάς ΙΙ και η Παναγία Τήνου από Τζελέπη δίπλα στα Αιγινήτικα ακριβώς την ίδια ώρα. Καμιά φορά έπαιζε Κνωσσός ή Φαιστός επίσης στίς 8 από ¶γιο Διονύση, μετά πλακώνανε ο Γεώργιος Εξπρές με τόν Απόλλωνα εναλλάξ από Λεμονάδικα ή Τζελέπη στις 8:15 (όταν έφευγε πρωΐ ο ένας, ο άλλος έφευγε το απόγευμα) και πιο μετά είχαμε τον Ποσειδώνα, συνήθως στις 9. Πιο πριν, αρχές δεκαετίας δηλαδή, έπαιζε το Λημνάκι, το Σαντορίνη (και μετά το άλλο, το «Εξπρές Σαντορίνη») ενώ δεν ξεχνάμε τον μικρούλη παρτενέρ Ικαρο της Σάμαινας σε καθημερινές εναλλαγές με αυτήν. Ε, ρε εποχές... Ξέχασα να αναφέρω γερούς παίχτες όπως το Ιόνιο και το Μήλος Εξπρές και φυσικά το Κίμωλος και τό Αιγαίον. Συροτηνομυκονία, Παροναξία, Δυτικές Κυκλάδες και Σαμοϊκαρία στήν πρωϊνή ζώνη είχαν την τιμητική τους! 
> 
> Μιλάμε για εποχές που η μπούκα του λιμανιού θύμιζε εθνική οδό. Δεν θα ξεχάσω τα πρωϊνά εκείνα που είτε ταξίδευα για Νάξο, είτε έπαιρνα το τηλεσκόπιο για να πάω στην ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας μου και να κόψω κίνηση από τον Φαληρικό όρμο ίσαμε την Γλυφάδα. Αργότερα, πλήθυναν οι πολυκατοικίες και γίνανε πιο ψηλές με αποτέλεσμα αντί για θάλασσα να βλέπω τοίχους...
> 
> Πρώτη φωτογραφία από το φινιστρίνι του Νάξος, ενώ έχουμε μόλις προσπεράσει τη Σάμαινα, καλοκαίρι του 1990. Δεύτερη, από φυλλάδιο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας του 1988.



Απριλιος 1977, Ναυτικος Τυπος
19770400 Samaina Nautikos Typos.jpg

6 Μαρτιου 1978, Σαμιακον Βημα
19780306 Samaina Samiakon Vima.jpg

3 Ιανουαριου 1980, ΒΗΜΑ
19800103 Ionion Elli Miaoulis Samaina Vima.jpg 

1 Ιουνιου 1982, ΒΗΜΑ
19820601 Samaina Ikaros Vima.jpg

15 Σεπτεμβριου 1983, Ριζοσπαστης
19830915 all.jpg

----------


## capostolou

Καλώς σας βρήκα! Αν και δεν έχω σχέση με τη θάλασσα και το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού, οφείλω να ομολογήσω την αξία που έχει αυτό το νήμα, την οποία χτίσατε όλοι σας μέσα σ'αυτό το forum. Ίσως να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν εμένα, που πέρασαν τα παιδικά τους καλοκαίρια τους σ'ένα νησί, ταξιδεύοντας με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο (αλλά και με το Ίκαρος) και που τώρα οι αναμνήσεις τους κι η νοσταλγία ζωντάνεψαν. Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, άλλωστε έχετε πει τόσα... προσπάθησα όμως να συγκεντρώσω τις φωτογραφίες που έχετε "ανεβάσει" εδώ κατά καιρούς μαζί με άλλες που βρήκα στο internet και να τις παραθέσω όλες μαζί σαν άλμπουμ εδώ: http://www.flickr.com/photos/liketob...7638630680093/

Θα χαρώ πολύ αν βρεθούν κι άλλες φωτογραφίες και φυσικά αν δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση από τους κατόχους τους, να τις παραθέσουμε κι αυτές. Φυσικά δεν διεκδικώ καμία κυριότητα των φωτογραφιών αυτών κι όπως δηλώνω στο άλμπουμ, τα δικαιώματα ανήκουν στους κατόχους τους, απαγορεύεται η εμπορική εκμετάλλευση και επιτρέπεται ο διαμοιρασμός τους με τον όρο πως παραμένουν αναλλοίωτες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαλώς όρισες φίλε capostolou στην φιλόξενη παρέα μας.

----------


## idrohoos

Μετοχές (αναμνήσεις) !

Α.Ν.Τ.Ε.Σ.I (1).JPG

----------


## proussos

KOSTAKOS0001.jpg
*
Μνήμες 1997...ΤΠΚ ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ...στον Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας !*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικο υπερντοκουμεντο!

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτή την εικόνα την έβλεπα το '97 κάνοντας βάρδια σε ένα κοντέινερ δίπλα στη σκάλα. Το είχανε ακουμπήσει στο ντόκο μεταξύ των υπόστεγων και των πλωτών δεξαμενών. Με διαφορά η χειρότερη βάρδια στο Ναύσταθμο, ειδικά βράδυ όταν δεν είχε ψυχή στο χώρο εκεί... σε έπιανε η ψυχή σου. Θυμάμαι οτι κάποιοι πληρώνανε ένα 500άρικο δραχμές τότε για να ανταλλάξουν τη συγκεκριμένη βάρδια με οποιαδήποτε άλλη.

----------


## Takerman

Καλοκαίρι 1995

samaina 1995.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλοκαίρι 1995
> 
> samaina 1995.jpg


 Κ πίσω το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ.

----------


## panagia ekatontapiliani

> Ας προσθέσω κι εγώ κάτι από το αρχείο μου:
> 
> 
> 
> Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί κάπου στο δεύτερο μισό της δεκαετίας του '80, από το κατάστρωμα του Golden Vergina. Εποχές που ΑΝΤΕΣΙ και Αγαπητός είχαν καθημερινές κόντρες στο Αιγαίο 
> 
> samaina-img1173.jpg


Καταπληκτική και πολύ καθαρή φωτό.

----------


## Apostolos

Μανούβρα ναυτική χωρίς προπελάκι, με την πλώρη κοντά για να δώσει κάβο...
Τώρα;

----------


## idrohoos

Απόπλους από Αγιο κήρυκο γιά καρλόβασι-βαθύ απόγευμα αυγούστου του 1995.

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ 27-8-1995.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χαρακτηριστικος ο φωτισμος για απογευμα Αυγουστου στον Αγιο... Για αλλη μια φορα ανεβαζεις κατι πολυ ομορφο και ουσιαστικο, να εισαι καλα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ ως COSTA BERLING απο το  NAVI E ARMATORI στη Σαρδηνια

1436289327.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ ως COSTA BERLING απο το  NAVI E ARMATORI στη Σαρδηνια
> 
> 1436289327.jpg


Σπάνια φωτό με τις μπίγες στην πρύμη,κατάλοιπο από την εποχή των κλασικών ποσταλιών κ απέναντι ένα από τους"ποιητές" της Τirrenia.

----------


## idrohoos

Ιούνιος 1984 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.Τό ιστιοφόρο ήταν τό θέμα τού φωτογράφου αλλά φαίνεται καί τό καράβι.


ιούνιος 1984.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

Samna.jpg

*Σαν σήμερα το 1996 το "Σάμαινα" εμβολίζει την πυραυλάκατο "Κωστάκος"*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ   εν πλω ενα ομορφο καλοκαιρινο δειλινο το καλοκαιρι του 1996

_1996  SAMAINA.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 1983

_1983 SAMAINA.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Σάν σήμερα 12 δεκεμβρίου,τού 1984.

12-12-84.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σάν σήμερα 12 δεκεμβρίου,τού 1984.
> 
> 12-12-84.jpg


O σημαιοστολισμός είναι γιά τον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα,πολιούχο του Πειραιά.

----------


## idrohoos

Ως Gosta Berling στό Porto torres τής Σαρδηνίας.Από τό Navi e Armatori.

1436454289m.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Ιούλιος 1995 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ 15-7-1995 (5).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πανεμορφη για αλλη μια φορα.

Δεν ηξερα οτι αραζαν σε εκεινο το σημειο στον Αγιο Κηρυκο...

----------


## idrohoos

> Πανεμορφη για αλλη μια φορα.
> 
> Δεν ηξερα οτι αραζαν σε εκεινο το σημειο στον Αγιο Κηρυκο...


Εδεναν εκεί μέ ΒΔ,Β καί ΒΑ ανέμους,σχεδόν όλα πήγαιναν εκεί οπως τά ρομίλντα,μιλένα,νταλιάνα,δημητρούλα,αίολος εξπρές,corsica express 3,εξπρές σαντορίνη,ταξιάρχης,θεόφιλος,σαμοθράκη,μαρίνα.Εχει υποστεί καθίζηση μέ νοτιά πρίν περίπου 4 χρόνια καί ακούγεται ότι θά αποκατασταθεί μετά τήν περάτωση τής μαρίνας που γίνεται τώρα εκεί.Είναι υπήνεμο σημείο σέ Β ανέμους.

----------


## andria salamis

> Ιούλιος 1995 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.
> 
> ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ 15-7-1995 (5).jpg


 ομορφη φωτογραφια,ομορφο καραβι.

----------


## idrohoos

20 χρόνια πρίν,αύγουστος 1996 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ 1996--.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αλλη μια ομορφια, ευχαριστουμε !!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> 20 χρόνια πρίν,αύγουστος 1996 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.
> 
> ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ 1996--.jpg


_Πανεμορφη νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια!!!_

----------


## BOBKING

Το όμορφο Σάμαινα της Αρκαδία την μοιραία χρονιά της Arkadia Lines το 1996
an0085.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

samaina 1977.jpg

Καλοκαίρι 1977 ή ΄78 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο μαζί μέ το Αχιλλεύς,πρώην Κολοκοτρώνης.
Σκαναρισμένο αρνητικό από τό μπαούλο από  φτηνή kodak εκείνης τής εποχής γι'αυτό καί η κακή ποιότητα.

----------


## Joyrider

Εισέρχεται στον Πειραιά, ένα καλοκαιρινό πρωϊνό του '94.

----------


## idrohoos

Ιούλιος 1984 στό ικάριο.


ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ 1984.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Απόγευμα 27 αυγούστου 1995,απόπλους από Αγιο κήρυκο γιά σάμο.

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ 27-8-95 (3).jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Στόν Αγιο κήρυκο στήν εκδήλωση ICARIADA,συνέχεια τών φωτο σελίδας 14.

ikariada.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Συνάντηση με το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ έξω από το λιμάνι της Σύρας (στο 1.48') https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y10yJfXfys8

----------


## idrohoos

Στόν Αγιο κήρυκο τό 1980.

98319678_194827614912795_4226895083720409088_n - Αντιγραφή (2).jpg

----------

